# Smoked Pretzel rolls -



## 4x15mph (Apr 9, 2020)

Saw a post on a forum about smoking pretzel rolls on a MasterBuilt 560 so I gave it a try yesterday.   Came out great and I used the roll to make a brisket sandwich with pickled red onions.   The slice/cross on top was a little large but it was a first time trying this.  I used Hickory as the smoke and it was awesome to go along with the smoked brisket -

Not a great picture but you get the idea -


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks pretty cool. If you don't want the rolls to open so much, keep your docking cuts shallow, 1/8"...JJ


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 9, 2020)

Those look like they turned out fantastic!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2020)

Awesome!!
Looks like this wasn't your first Rodeo!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2020)

That looks very good, nice job!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 9, 2020)

looks good from here!


----------

